# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Gira o viaje tecnico de paltas a Medellin, Colombia

## mcycursos

gira_tecnica_aguacate_medellin colombia.jpg​ *
GIRA O VIAJE TECNICO TERRITORIO PALTA O AGUACATE*
Medellin - Colombia 2021
Congreso y visitas a campo Del 29 de Noviembre al 5 de Diciembre 2021   Actualízate con conocimientos del sector: producción, sostenibilidad y mercadeo.Conoce los modelos de producción disruptivos más sostenibles y rentables.Se parte de la rueda de negocios más especializadaEncuentra nuevas oportunidades de negocios.Accede y conoce mucho más sobre nuevos mercados.Conecta con toda la cadena de valor del sector en un solo lugar: productores, proveedores, comercializadores, exportadores, certificadores, agrónomos y más.Conoce inversionistas y proyectos de tierras.  INCLUYE Inscripción al Congreso Territorio AguacateVisitas Técnicas por 2 días con guía técnico6 noches de alojamiento con desayuno e impuestos incluidosTraslados aeropuerto – hotel – aeropuertoTraslado diarios congreso ida y vueltaSeguro de viaje City tour y tour de compraSouvenir de la Gira Técnica   PRECIO
Desde USD 1000 (dependiendo el hotel de eleccion y tipo de acomodacion)  Se parte de esta Gira y visita LA VITRINA LATINOAMERICANA DEL AGUACATE, principal evento de conocimiento y negocios del sector aguacatero en Colombia.  Informes del programa detallado consultas@bananotecnia.com   Whatsaap: https://wa.me/51983600986  Temas similares: Gira - Pasantía Técnica de Banano a Urabá  Colombia 2019 GIRA/PASANTIA PALTO A COLOMBIA. 19 - 25 Octubre Gira/Pasantía Técnica  y Congreso de Banano a Colombia 2018 Artículo: Colombia exportó un 241% más de paltas en 2016 GIRA  (VISITA) TECNICA DEL AGUACATE O PALTA A COLOMBIA. 20 al 26 mayo 2013

----------

